# what ammo shoots best out of a ruger m77 mark 2 all-weather



## HuntermanTee (Jul 30, 2006)

i just bought a ruger m77 mark 2 all-weather.i would like to know what ammo it shoots best with.[save time and money] it is a 270,what grain also. any suggestions or recomendations THANKS


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Tee,

Each rifle is a mystery onto itself. Life is easier if you handload. That being said, I've always preferred the Barnes or Hornady boolits for pure accuracy.


----------



## HuntermanTee (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks.i hope i get more replies than 1.i think i will try win.ballistic silvertips,win power point, rem.cor lokt.that is what wal mart has. i would like to try win. accubond,or fail safe,maybe federal of some sort but wal mart doesnt have them.what i wanted to try the most they dont have the new FUSION ammo.did i make a good choice on the gun i got.i dont know how accurate it is,but i have herd they are tuff reliable,and durrible. THANKS


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Tee, 130 grain bullets were and are still the benchmark load for the .270.
With all the premium ammo available, you're sure to find one that your rifle likes. You won't go wrong with a standard spitzer type bullet, when it comes to performance on deer. All the bonded and high performance stuff is icing on the cake. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## HuntermanTee (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks.i am going to go with 130 gr.


----------

